# Tips on using a baitcaster?



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I decided to purchase one. I tied a weight to the end and have been casting it in my yard. What I have noticed so far is you can't whip the rod like a spinner or you'll end up with this...



or this....



The first pic I started off with braid and it backlashed to the point I had to cut it all off. Then I went and got a $2 spool of mono to test with. Problem with the cheap line is it's cheap and it's casts bad. 
I then pulled all the cheap stuff off and put on the P-Line I use on my spinner rods. I cast much better with it. Problem I find is I can't aim my cast at all with the baitcaster due to the way I have to cast it. I also can't seem to get any distance on my cast Granted I have the left side brake just over half way on. I tried backing it off to get some distance and the harder the throw the rod, the spool spins faster and backlashes while the weight is in the air. I also find myself watching the reel for a backlash and not where my weight is going. 
People say it comes with time, but casting isn't something I worried about with my spinner....Any advice would be great. I've watched 100 Youtube vids..


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Turn your rod sideways when you cast so your reel handle points down. Do not try to throw harder for more distance. Every time you try to throw harder, you will backlash. With a baitcaster you need to load the rod and let it propel the lure as it unloads. Leave the lure hang about 6 inches from the end of the rod as you cast. It helps in loading the rod.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahhhhh....gotta love those "Professional Over-runs"!

Don't get too frustrated...now that I am older, my thumbs do not work as well from being broken many times in football... I just cannot use one anymore...I just bought a SMOKE spinning reel and really enjoy using it...Give it a chance but don't let frustration ruin fishing for you!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

leeabu said:


> Turn your rod sideways when you cast so your reel handle points down. Do not try to throw harder for more distance. Every time you try to throw harder, you will backlash. With a baitcaster you need to load the rod and let it propel the lure as it unloads. Leave the lure hang about 6 inches from the end of the rod as you cast. It helps in loading the rod.


Sorry, but what exactly do you mean load and unload? I will try the sideways cast. Also how do you get more distance if you don't throw harder. If a soft throw gets me 20yrds, how could it ever get me 60?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

On your backswing, the weight of the lure will cause the rod to bend in the backwards direction (loading). When you swing forward the rod will unload and propel the lure. You want the rod doing the work to propel your lure and not your arm. Also go the walmart or a craftstore and get a small crochet hook. Best tool in the wold for picking out backlashes.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Speed through the transition from backcast to launch will put more "load" in the rod. A lot of casting with a baitcaster is in the rod, not so much the reel. A rod that is too stiff for the weight of the lure your using will not load properly. Then you start throwing harder to get more out of it, and over running your spool. With the right match, and some practice, you'll be able to make a simple roll cast go 30-40 yards. I literally went out one day with just my baitcaster and forced myself to use it. I had fits. I screamed and cussed. But I learned. And it opened up so many more techniques to use, in places I never would have dared to try them. Keep with it. It's a challenge that yields very visible rewards.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm taking it out today, but leaving my other rod in the car just in case. One tip I got the other day that I just did a few minutes ago was walk my line out as far as I think I'd ever cast....then take some take and cover the rest of the line on the spool. Reel the line back in and it covers over the tape. Therefore, it'll never backlash beyond the tape. I made a couple test cast and wanted a backlash and I was able to pull out down to the tape and reel back. Seems perfect until I get the hang of the braking.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Using the tape idea is a huge safety, I still do it from time to time when I'm trying something new, like skipping a bait!

Use more weight and more tension starting out and you'll be able to adjust from there as you gain confidence. I would suggest a medium rod at the very least. Lighter rods "whip" too much and are far easier to backlash with.

I practiced in my back yard so much my neighbor asked what I was fishing for. Without cracking a smile I immediately responded, "grass carp." Now they don't even pay any attention to me.

Mr. A


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> Using the tape idea is a huge safety, I still do it from time to time when I'm trying something new, like skipping a bait!
> 
> Use more weight and more tension starting out and you'll be able to adjust from there as you gain confidence. I would suggest a medium rod at the very least. Lighter rods "whip" too much and are far easier to backlash with.
> 
> ...


Ha! I have been in my yard everyday and people drive by looking crazy at me. I'll have to use the grass carp response here soon.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Putty said:


> I'm taking it out today, but leaving my other rod in the car just in case. One tip I got the other day that I just did a few minutes ago was walk my line out as far as I think I'd ever cast....then take some take and cover the rest of the line on the spool. Reel the line back in and it covers over the tape. Therefore, it'll never backlash beyond the tape. I made a couple test cast and wanted a backlash and I was able to pull out down to the tape and reel back. Seems perfect until I get the hang of the braking.


Yes! Tape is a great idea! Sorry I didn't mention that as well. I get looks for fishing in my swimming pool every summer. It's the ultimate test tank for new lures and tuning crankbaits. Just gotta make sure you don't snag the liner... or a neighbor kid...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

How much weight are you trying to throw? Too little weight is very difficult on a baitcaster. I learned in the backyard as a kid. Accuracy and confidence comes from tracking the bait with you eyes and learing how to slow the spool right before it hits the water so use something bulky and bright that is easy to track with your eyes. A white skirted jig is what worked for me. Im sure you have also read to practice with targets. I would always pretend a fence post was a dock post and that type of thing.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> How much weight are you trying to throw? Too little weight is very difficult on a baitcaster. I learned in the backyard as a kid. Accuracy and confidence comes from tracking the bait with you eyes and learing how to slow the spool right before it hits the water so use something bulky and bright that is easy to track with your eyes. A white skirted jig is what worked for me. Im sure you have also read to practice with targets. I would always pretend a fence post was a dock post and that type of thing.


+1

I will stand in the yard and pitch the bait under the bushes in front of the house too. Another good tip for beginners is to draw targets on the sidewalk with chalk and try to SOFTLY land your bait in them. Provided you have a sidewalk of course, or a cement driveway.



Mr. A


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Everyone backlashes those when first using them. Try using your thumb on the spool to feather your cast to the target. Use a 1/2 oz weight for practice. You'll get it. For bass, I use nothing else. I have a Shimano I use for river smallmouth, and throw little plastic baits with a 1/16 oz split shot a foot above it. Don't give up, it just takes practice.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Make sure your reel is also adjusted properly to throw the weight of the lure you are trying to throw. Good baitcasters have good braking systems with good adjustments. Also most baitcasters under $100 tend to be a nightmare while learning to cast them. With a baitcaster, never go cheap.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnPD said:


> With a baitcaster, never go cheap.


Best advice ever. The people who tend to say baitcasters suck or is hard are also the ones with cheap ones. I would agree with them if that was the case. It's a night and difference between cheap reels and good reels. You can play with the brakes and tension all day and it still won't compare.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I took it to the pond yesterday and grabbed 7 bass with it. Did not have any backlashes. A few times I had to pull the line out several feet due to it being loose around the spool. I mainly throw plastic worms, Senkos, roboworms, salamanders, etc. I tossed a nice sized jig and can totally see how much easier it is with a weighted lure. I got some comfortable that I was able to back the brakes off a few clicks. Still about half way though. I'll keep it there, with the tape on line until I've had it out a few more times. I do need to move the tape...a few times my cast went short due to it. I even practiced over the head cast. I think I have it. 
My reel was $90, cheap compared to $400 reels, but I could have gone much cheaper, so I feel I have a "good" one. Any issues I have are due to me, not the hardware.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The tape works wonders, I used it on my fathers reels when he got up in years and didn't have the same control as he had in his younger years.

It does not eliminate a backlash but it keeps them small enough that they are very easy to take care of.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Using the tape idea is a huge safety,...


Best idea ever, I always have my tape across my bait casters bail.



Mr. A said:


> Use more weight and more tension starting out and you'll be able to adjust from there as you gain confidence. ...


+1, adjust the tension as you begin to get command of the reel.

I also use braid, it's a lot easier to clear back lashed braid than mono.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Putty, good job getting it done with the bait caster. Overhead casts are a good place to start because the cast is in slow motion....order wise. You have the release, the glide, the thumb feather, and the breaks (personal generic terms). The release is simple, take your thumb off. The glide is where all the problems, like line jump and over runs start. The thumb feather starts just after the release and acts as a break to slow the spool and prevent problems. The break is just that; you thumb the spool to stop it as you twist the handle closing the bail. Over hand casts allow the process to happen slow enough for you to "think" your way through it. Especially the glide phase. Over hand is great for educating the thumb.

Next try sidearm. It will be much easier to cast, and in most situations much faster, but the process is also much faster. Meaning problems happen quickly and are rather severe when they do happen. A side arm cast will come out faster and much lower but once you can do it you get much more accurate IMO, and you can throw almost as far as over hand, yet you can throw a shorter distance easier.

Mr. A


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Switch to braid...then the only hassle you will have is clearing the braid out of your split rings and clevis.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hula hoops make great targets. So do old tires. Garbage cans or garbage can lids will do too. Or you can take some lime or flour and make your own circles in the grass.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

One thing you can do is to set the reel up for the weight of the lure you are casting. It is a simple process where you push the release bar and allow the lure to free fall to the floor, The spool should stop when the lure hits the floor and not over run. To prevent the over run or backlash, adjust the spool tension knob (the one under the drag star on crank side of the reel. Turn the knob tighter until the spool stops turning when the weight hits the ground. It should however be loose enough to allow the lure weight alone to pull line all the way to the ground. The magnetic brake on the other side of the reel can be placed somewhere in the midrange of the adjustment numbers and usually left there. Most over runs happen after the cast when the lure is still in the air and not after it hits the water. To prevent this the reel must be set up as describe here to not allow the spool to turn unless the weight is pulling it. Don't worry so much about distance , most of the bass you will catch will be in cover within 20 to 30 feet of your boat. The distance will come with practice and even then as I say it won't matter that much. Accuracy of the cast is the most important issue if you are bass fishing. And one final tip, always start you cast with the lure hanging about 10 to 12 inches off the tip of the rod. This will naturally load the tip of the rod and cast the lure. After you learn this technique you will find that you can make a reasonable cast without even moving the rod. Just swing the lure in a circle on the tip of the rod and let it go. Sounds crazy but it works and is surprisingly accurate. Watch Jimmy Houston sometime he was a master at it. Hope somewhere in all this I said something that will help a little. 
Good luck.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Cast from the elbow and not your wrist


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Carver said:


> Cast from the elbow and not your wrist


+1. Casting from the elbow will curtail the tendency to "whip" the bait at the end of the cast. Also, of you have too much weight, or the rods action isn't stiff enough there will be unintentional "whip" by default.

Mr. A


----------



## Crappie8208 (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree about the cheap baitcaster. I have a shimano, an abu, and a bass pro shops pro qualifier and I can tell a difference in the shimano from the other two. But like everyone said just stick with it. I just started last year and I am up to three baitcasters now and I love them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For the guys that are saying cast from your elbow, and not your wrist? You may want to go out and make a few casts, and pay attention to what your wrist is doing during the process. My guess is that you'll find that your wrist plays just as much into the equation as your elbow. But ..... maybe not


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> For the guys that are saying cast from your elbow, and not your wrist? You may want to go out and make a few casts, and pay attention to what your wrist is doing during the process. My guess is that you'll find that your wrist plays just as much into the equation as your elbow. But ..... maybe not


Yes, but as a beginner it helps to concentrate more on the elbow, IMO. The wrist still moves, just gets less focus. Once they can make the cast, they will have to work the wrist into it or be forced to cast a bait aster looking like a 12yo girl shot putting a bowling ball. LOL

Mr. A


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

good advice...,.ive never thought about the mechanics of my baitcaster throw, but you have to treat the cast as some sort of sling-shot effect, and thumb the spool to control distance. there really is no alternative other than practice. i personally learned slowly casting heavy weights in the yard and slowly working myself down. you really have to develop a feel for the reel and rod and your body movement. but once they all start syncing up, you can make casts that you would never dream of with a spinning setup.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Great advice in here. Since posting this, I have become pretty good with my baitcaster. In fact, I have two now and have not used a spinner rod since. Well, I still wasn't comfortable using it on my kayak, so I was taking the spinner as my 2nd rod. Now I take both baitcasters out. It's kind of crazy how you think you have all you'll ever need and then you try something different and wonder how you were doing it w/out it. I gave my goto spinner rod to my girlfriend. I've also converted to 15lb braid on both rods. Never used it before the baitcaster. Stuff is awesome. Thanks for all the tips. I still have to say the best advice I've gotten is the tape over the spool. 
I was out on Sunday and casting into the wind was causing me some problems.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha ha, casting into the wind! That gives almost everyone issues so don't feel bad. Just remember that you cannot cast as far and you may want to leave the lure hang a little more. Kind of like throwing lures that are almost too light to throw with a baitcaster. Glad you're getting it down though.

Mr. A


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Putty said:


> Great advice in here. Since posting this, I have become pretty good with my baitcaster. In fact, I have two now and have not used a spinner rod since. Well, I still wasn't comfortable using it on my kayak, so I was taking the spinner as my 2nd rod. Now I take both baitcasters out. It's kind of crazy how you think you have all you'll ever need and then you try something different and wonder how you were doing it w/out it. I gave my goto spinner rod to my girlfriend. I've also converted to 15lb braid on both rods. Never used it before the baitcaster. Stuff is awesome. Thanks for all the tips. I still have to say the best advice I've gotten is the tape over the spool.
> I was out on Sunday and casting into the wind was causing me some problems.


So cool, glad you made a decision to learn the Baitcaster and stuck through the learning process. It is not easy to make the switch. It takes commitment. You're on your way!

Not sure if you have already, as u said u watched 100 YouTube vids, but when starting out making sure you set the internal variable brakes as its is really helpful.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i, myself have been skeptical about using braid on my baitcasters, just because the inevitable backlash is way worse with braided line....but per advise from this site, its way better....the casts are so much smoother and accurate.


----------

